
Bug in Ryzen 3000 NVMe controller causes data loss - LeoNatan25
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd7pqb/warning_samsung_nvme_ssds_also_subject_to_whea/
======
rasz
>There's also a report of it happening on even a Haswell-E system and the
common factor being NVMe on Windows 10 version 1903.

~~~
LeoNatan25
Where did you see this? I have not heard of this issue before the launch of
the current Ryzen CPUs and x570 boards.

------
DeepYogurt
An AMD rep has responded claiming no data loss

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd7pqb/warning_samsung...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd7pqb/warning_samsung_nvme_ssds_also_subject_to_whea/etsxw0e/)

~~~
tinus_hn
> Due to the way NVMe writes, and the lack of power loss protection, it is
> absolutely possible to bork a few files in day-to-day operation. That's why
> enterprise-grade SSDs are built differently from consumer disks.

He’s actually trying to explain away the problem saying data loss is to be
expected. Poor show, this device should be fixed in software or recalled.

~~~
londons_explore
The contract between a block device and a host is well known.

When a write is issued by the OS and acknowledged by the device, it _must_
persist.

If write barriers are used, all writes before a barrier _must_ persist before
any writes after it.

You don't need battery backup to achieve this, but battery backup helps you
get more performance while still meeting the requirements.

I should be able to cut power to the device a million times, and these basic
requirements should still hold. If they do, great. If not, the device should
be blocked by Microsoft (or at least a very scary warning on every bootup)

